# Curtain walkway barricades?



## Anonymous067 (Apr 8, 2010)

so...I don't know what I'm trying to describe right now...

but at concerts, they usually have these half-height curtains (not real stage curtains!) attached to like metal bars, and they're around the control pit, on the lip of the stage as a "barrier" from the crew to the aud. Sometimes I've seen them used as pathway barriers. I'm trying to find some (where to buy them!!?) to build a little makeshift "control pit" in a multipurpose room. Just so when I set up the board people STAY AWAY from it....

Anybody know where to find these? Or what they're actually called?


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 8, 2010)

You're probably talking about pipe and drape, although there are other types of barricades that are more sturdy for crowd control.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 8, 2010)

This thread (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/facility/15574-barricade-styles.html) might be of help...


----------



## chrispo86 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you're talking about this kind of stuff:
http://www.bmisupply.com/bmicat/bmicat09/bmi09_pipedrape.pdf

We usually just call it a pit curtain, but apparently the proper terminology is pipe and drape (as was already mentioned)


----------



## fx120 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pipe and drape is what it is called, as others have mentioned. 

We buy all of ours from Innovative Systems, the only problem is that they don't make a standard 4' upright, which happens to be the best height for surrounding a tech booth, and they had to be custom made. If you can live with 3' high side walls, they have a stock solution. 

Innovative Systems-The Definitive Source for Exhibition Booth Components


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 10, 2010)

Depending on where you are there are several suppliers across the country that can help you out. Pricing is similar enough that shipping would be the determining factor.

California:
Stage Curtains, Custom Theatrical Drapery, Stage Curtain Tracks, Theatrical Drapery Supplies

New York:
RoseBrand.com: Theatrical fabrics, stage curtains, backdrops, hardware and accessories

We just bought from Drape Kings. They are local (New Jersey) and had good pricing.


----------

